# Blood Red Parrot Lighting?



## CutieSusieQ (May 12, 2009)

Hello all..

Not sure if this is the proper place for my question but here goes.....

For a tank of blood red parrots with a few jellybean (bubblegum) parrots mixed in, what is the best lighting for them? I'm not sure if the lighting even matters the same as it does with african cichlids, but I wanted to ask anyway. I know with african cichlids lights can play a huge difference in how colors appear. Anyone know?


----------



## Nathan43 (Jul 9, 2007)

Depends what colors your trying to accent. They don't really fade due to lighting so I guess it comes down to what like makes them look the best to you. I know my red devil looked awesome with blue actinic lighting but it's not that bright so it's really what you prefer.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

get a bulb with high red spectrum.


----------



## CutieSusieQ (May 12, 2009)

gage said:


> get a bulb with high red spectrum.


I dont know anything about bulbs, that is why I was asking. Right now I have whatever bulb came with my new tank lid and it seems to be really bright and white. I don't like it. Makes my whole tank look whiteish plus my substrate is crushed shells which is already a white tone sooo I need a different bulb.


----------



## josmoloco (Aug 23, 2008)

50/50(atinic/sunlight) lamps make my red devil look amazing. I am using a 6500k zoo med.


----------



## CutieSusieQ (May 12, 2009)

josmoloco said:


> 50/50(atinic/sunlight) lamps make my red devil look amazing. I am using a 6500k zoo med.


Is it 50/50 atinic sunlight or daylight? Where do you purchase your bulbs? Are they available at Petsmart? I was at Petsmart earlier today and I looked at the bulbs but all I saw was Coralife stuff...and wow, that junk is expensive.

http://www.zoomed.com/db/products/Searc ... earch.y=20


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

i guess i should ask, is it florescent or is it incandescent?


----------



## CutieSusieQ (May 12, 2009)

gage said:


> i guess i should ask, is it florescent or is it incandescent?


Florescent


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

to enhance reds i have only really used a power-glo bulb:

http://www.zooplus.ie/bilder/hagen/powe ... 0924_1.jpg

*** had good results colorwise with this one


----------



## josmoloco (Aug 23, 2008)

I bought the 5/50 bulb fom petco, look at the website, they don't honor online prices though....


----------



## CutieSusieQ (May 12, 2009)

I decided to use whatever aquarium bulb it is that Lowes Hardware sells. It seems to brighten the orange in my parrot. I have also changed his/her food to New Life Spectrum Cichlid Pellets. Plus, I read that feeding them frozen krill will greatly enhance the red tones naturally as well.

Just a side note::: While I was looking for a bulb for my parrot tank, I did an experience with a few bulbs on my 55 gallon that contains yellow labs. I had one AquaGlo and one Coralife 50/50 (actinic/daylight) bulb. It was amasing at the difference in them. The Aqua Glo made my yellow labs look completely orange, but the Coralife 50/50 made them glow a beautiful bright neon yellow. However, I ended up buying and keeping the Reef Sun 50/50 b/c it was half the price of the Coralife 50/50 and made my yellow labs glow just as beautifully.


----------



## josmoloco (Aug 23, 2008)

yup, the reef sun 50/50 is the one I speak of


----------

